# Day 19 of my husband moving out



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

Hey guys. Today makes day 19th and officially the first big argument since we separated. When I kicked him out, we were working on our communication and learning how to respect each other. We decided this so the separation won’t be Soo painful on the kids. He has his hopes of me taking him back, that’s something I’m NOT looking forward to. Anyways, last night we were supposed to go out with my brother (his birthday celebration). My husband kept mentioning about inviting his boys. Once he said this, I uninvited myself. I don’t want to go out with a bunch of guys. This got him upset. He ended up texting me that he’s very sad and loves me ( it’s 5am and he’s still in a bar but without my brother). He was supposed to go to his mom house and be with the kids. He never showed up. By 10:00am this morning , we were All scared and wondering where he’s at. He ended up going to his grandmother house ( where he currently lives). He did all this on purpose to try and get my attention. Since I couldn’t get a hold of him, I hacked his T-Mobile account lmaoooo. The reason I did so was to see who he was speaking to and from there i can have an idea where he’s at. To my surprise ; he’s been texting another number back and forth. That number ended up being a female co worker! Now there’s 2 girls at his job that he’s messing with or trying to. I sent him to hell and blocked him, at this point we can’t even be friends . I’m a lil sad but happy as ****kkkkkkk I’m not with him . He will never learn and ohhhhh he said he will speak to me when I don’t have a hot head, boy bye lol blockeddddddddd


Oh and one more thing, what do a male have to speak to another female about at this time ? Lmaoooo two postal workers having a secret life!!!!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

You two sound like you never grew up. You sound like teenagers with all this childish drama.


----------



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> You two sound like you never grew up. You sound like teenagers with all this childish drama.


It’s very easy to judge someone by the way they type online but in reality I’m very mature lol. At this point I see this as a joke because honestly , I’m tired. Thank you for your opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds like he's a typical cake-eater - he wants YOU, but also wants these other women to mess around (or at least flirt on texts) with -- NOT a good situation.
Have you spoken with a lawyer yet?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Once you kick someone out they have the right to move on with their life. You unilaterally changed the terms of the marriage. He can do the same. You admit you don't even want him back so what do you care if he is having sex with other women?


----------



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> Sounds like he's a typical cake-eater - he wants YOU, but also wants these other women to mess around (or at least flirt on texts) with -- NOT a good situation.
> Have you spoken with a lawyer yet?


I haven’t yet. A lot has been going on in my life apart from my marriage. This is something I’m looking forward to soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drshorty91 (12 mo ago)

thunderchad said:


> Once you kick someone out they have the right to move on with their life. You unilaterally changed the terms of the marriage. He can do the same. You admit you don't even want him back so what do you care if he is having sex with other women?


Just because I don’t want to be with him , it doesn’t necessarily mean I don’t love him. I lost my virginity to my husband . I still love him, I’m just not in love anymore . Of course I’m going to feel hurt, it’s totally normal. But that’s something I’ll keep to myself until I’m healed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

